# Hind Leg Conformation... specifically 'Camped out'



## Elana

The entire hind leg is set too far back with a very high hock (I suspect some of this is due to the horse being young), but at two she shoud be better than she is. She is rough coupled and she is only two.. 

I wish I could see the rest of the horse but what I see here my first thought is the horse is "weedy" and I doubt there is anything in front that will make me reconsider! 

The problem in her hind leg stems from the length and angle from point of buttock to stifle. The stifle is low.. but placed too far back.. and then everything below the stifle doesn't work well because she is straight through the stifle. 

Is she camped out? I really don't know.. I think she is structurally weak in the hind leg and, unless there was something really great about this horse, I probably would not waste a lot of time training her. 

I know that sounds harsh but it takes as many hours to train a good horse as a bad one (more for the bad one as you try to come up with ways to work through the structural weaknesses).


----------



## muumi

Elana said:


> The entire hind leg is set too far back with a very high hock (I suspect some of this is due to the horse being young), but at two she shoud be better than she is. She is rough coupled and she is only two..
> 
> I wish I could see the rest of the horse but what I see here my first thought is the horse is "weedy" and I doubt there is anything in front that will make me reconsider!
> 
> The problem in her hind leg stems from the length and angle from point of buttock to stifle. The stifle is low.. but placed too far back.. and then everything below the stifle doesn't work well because she is straight through the stifle.
> 
> Is she camped out? I really don't know.. I think she is structurally weak in the hind leg and, unless there was something really great about this horse, I probably would not waste a lot of time training her.
> 
> I know that sounds harsh but it takes as many hours to train a good horse as a bad one (more for the bad one as you try to come up with ways to work through the structural weaknesses).


Thanks so much for your reply...

I will take a better full body shot of her on the weekend, but I know you're right... there is nothing great on the front end either.

You know, its really hard. I took on this horse because they were going to slaughter, and were used for medical testing before that, and I felt that I really wanted to help out... but its not the horse I wanted, and I'm not intending to keep her... I just really want there to be a place for her I guess.

Anyway, I'll write a better reply once I get home... About to leave the office.

But thanks for your reply, I would love to actually have a critique on the whole horse. Just have to take some decent pictures.

Chat later...


----------



## muumi

Cool, I'm home.

Anyway, I feel as if my above reply explains exactly what is going on here: I took on a horse for the wrong reasons, which seemed like the right reasons as well.
I was naïve, and wanted to 'save' a pony. But I'm not sure I am doing her or myself any favours.

The lessons we learn.

But anyway, I'm still going to do my best, so that's why I posted this thread.
I just want to hear as many opinions as possible, good or bad.

Hopefully both.

But be as harsh as you want.

I know there is not much to tell from the picture, but till I get better ones:
What are your instincts? Would you call this horse a pasture puff? Or could she be somebody's trail buddy?

I will definitely give her the year to grow, gain weight and learn ground work before I make a decision, but I cannot in the long run keep a horse that I cannot use the way I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

